
Introducing User Feedback – Sentry - montogeek
http://blog.getsentry.com/2016/04/21/introducing-user-feedback.html
======
breakingcups
I've recently set up a Sentry installation internally and I'm quite liking it
thus far. We're slowly rolling it out over most of our applications

There's a few things which could be improved for our specific use case, and
because it is open source we will most likely make these improvements and try
to upstream them where possible.

